

Wikipedia Redefined - atacrawl
http://www.wikipediaredefined.com/

======
stephenr
>Imagine you were granted the magic power to change any website in the whole
world-wide web the way you like it, to make it better, more functional, more
useful, better looking, more pleasing or disrupting to the eye.

> Which one would you pick?

Well I'd remove the stupid fucking fake scroll bar from
<http://www.wikipediaredefined.com> for starters. It's horribly unusable on
Safari.

~~~
EvilTerran
That scrollbar also renders the page completely unusable without a mouse. I'm
on a notebook here:

\- my trackpoint isn't precise enough to move the slider at a reasonable
speed;

\- there's no click-to-scroll-up/-down buttons, common to pretty much all
native scrollbars;

\- the up/down arrow keys don't work on that page, either;

\- oh, and it's ugly, as well as breaking the user's interface expectations.

~~~
johnchristopher
What browser ?

I am using latest firefox on latest fedora and I don't see any problems. No
fake scrollbars either.

Maybe it has been fixed ?

~~~
EvilTerran
Yeah, looks like it's been changed.

There was originally some "arty" looking scroll bar that looked like it was
hand-rolled out of images and javascript, and completely failed to have any of
the many subtle features that native scrollbars have gained over the years.

------
nattybumppo
Terrific suggestions. I'm a bit lukewarm on the branding (it looks nice, but I
don't know enough about marketing to really give it a fair assessment), but
their redesign of the site content presentation is really practical, easy on
the eyes, and improves usability a lot. I'd love to see something like this in
practice.

------
johnchristopher
I like the results.

Maybe it's another wave of "redesigned websites" ?

